# Justin's 10 Gallon F-ever



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

So like the title says, or not. This is my First EVER fish tank. I have always loved to have a fish tank, but for some reason, it never really happened earlier... And finally, I started this tank ~2 months ago. For the first 4-5 weeks, a couple young convict cichilds were borrowed from my cousin to cycle the tank. Being a normal noob, I just started going right away without reading much before hand... As a result, the tank started pretty primitive, and I slowly add this and that to complete the package. I wasn't even thinking about keeping a journal or taking any pictures of this tank; so I will start the journal from 9/7/2009, about 3 weeks since it first started. So here we go, this is the journal of my first 10g tank :icon_bigg


9/7/2009

Tank: 10g with an Aqueon Deluxe Full Hood
Lighting: 1x15w fluorescent bulb that comes with the hood
Filter: Marineland Penguin 100
Hardscape: Malaysian drift wood and some random stones
Substrate: Inert aquarium gravel
CO2: DIY

Fauna:
4 x Convict Cichild

Flora:
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Echinodorus "Rubin"
Hemianthus callitrichoides



FTS
- look at the getto CO2 airtubing with a rubberband... waiting for CO2 diffuser at this moment
- the poor juvenile convicts were kept in a breeder cage between they kept uprooting my precious, and melting hc...










I REALLY like my Malaysian Driftwood. I spent 2 weeks visiting every lfs in cleveland and didn't find any I liked. And one day when I visit a Petco, which only had mopani wood before, for some fish food, I find THIS ONE.


































Echinodorus "Rubin" looking pretty slick










Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (microsword) sending out runners already, in 1 week time










Most of the once cute (when first bought) HC is melting with MINIMUM new growth. Just hope some will survive...











At this point, I am still not using any fertilizers as I was experimenting how well the plants could grow without anything. So it went bad and after seeing my HC dying little by little, I read more and figured that it could due to K or micro-nutrients defiency or something (I still believed that my fish poop was giving enough N and P).. So I drove for like 45min to get to the ONLY lfs in cleveland that carries Flourish. I ended up getting API LeafZone for K as well... 

Oh well, I was also helping some kind of algae problems. This is the link to the video I took. So I asked around here and figured that a fast growing stems could help. So I got some wisteria from a lfs and it seemed to help a little, idk... After a week or so, I got a water test in a lfs and woohoo, zero NH4 and NO2, and damn, zero NO3..... So inevitably, I ended up getting some dry ferts from Rex (which took about 2 weeks to get them... unfortunately). It makes me wonder why I spent $20 for the 2 bottles of WATER w/ minute amount of minerals and not getting dry ferts in the first place, and the one and half hour drive for those 2 bottles wasted.......


hum... kinda tired now... "update" later~


----------



## gheitman (Oct 28, 2007)

Congratulations on setting up your first aquarium and getting into live plants. You've learned a lot in a short period of time. Part of the problem you may be having is that the standard 15W fluorescent hood you have isn't necessarily providing enough light for your choice of plants. Your HC (and the sword) would do much better with higher intensity lighting. Some plants which should do well in your tank include Java moss, Java fern, Anachris and many of the Anubias and Cryptocorynes. An Anubias would look very good anchored to your driftwood.


----------



## DevinWolfe (Aug 1, 2009)

We have the same filter (on my 10G) and I chuckled to myself when I saw yours because I know how you got that "extra intake" portion to fit. I did the same thing, but now I want shrimp, so I took it off.

I don't think you will be getting any CO2 to make it back into the tank due to the Biowheel. The surface agitation on the outlet will likely degass all of the CO2. I recommend moving the CO2 line.


As for a diffuser I use a Rhinox 1000 and it works with my DIY. I have heard of many other diffusers that do not, but I have pics proving the Rhinox 1000 does.



My journal if you want to see the diffuser at work:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/93936-devinwolfes-office-10g.html


Looks like an awesome start, now just pack it with plants.


----------



## waterdog1 (Jan 12, 2005)

From my experience here is what lies in your future.

You will have an algae outbreak, this partly normal, but mostly because you do not have enough fast growing plants in the tank able to deal with the nutrients.

You will get poor plant growth. The lighting is not sufficient for most of the plants you have in there. The inert gravel will not be enough for the sword plant. The leaves will probably accumulate algae.


My suggestions. Add fast growing plants. With that amount of light it might be tough. Id suggest floating plants. They will have all the co2 they need and will be right next to the light source. They will soak up nutrients like a sponge. I agree with previous posters, java fern, java moss, anachris...those would do ok in there. If you want to widen your plant choice you may need to upgrade your lights and maybe add some root tabs after the tank is fully cycled. Those floating plants will be your best friend while the tank is young.

Just an FYI knowing the folks here you will probably get [email protected] for cycling the tank with 4 cichlids.

Looks like you are your way. Have fun!!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

*To gheitman:*
Yup, the lighting would eventually become a problem. Come back to my "update" (which actually had happened) to see what's up.

*To DevinWolfe:*
Haha, that was so frustrating and funny... Why the hack did they make the intake connector tube so damn long.... I didn't really measure and just cut that little by little and after about 30 minutes of messing around, I only kept less than 1/3 of the original length.... I should have just cut it in half first and save myself some time... oh well!!! It is funny! I actually did get a diffuser. Come back for "update" (which actually had happened).

*To waterdog1:*
Yup, I actually have come across all those problems.... unfortunately, I will do an "update" of what had happened since 9/7/2009.
Those are only 4 BABY/Juvenile convicts. All less than an inch long. Oh well, they seemed ok, which did make me feel better, or less guilty!!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Justin,

Thanks for your comments on my threads and congrats on taking the plung into planted tanks. If you stick around this site long enough, your tank will be well on it's way in no time. As of now, my suggestions are:

1. Get a bunch of stem plants in there, unless you're planning to do a "low tech" tank, then I'd get low light plants such as mosses, anubias, java ferns, and some hygros just to name a few. The Swap n Shop always have plants avail here (one good source, if not the best for plants are from other members). 

2. Get better lighting - if you're on a budget like me just get 2 gooseneck clip lamps from from Wallmart. They also sell the 6500K bulbs there as well for dirt cheap. Trust me, these lights work! PM me if you want details. 

3. Get on a fert regimen - Estimative Index (EI), PPMD, or PPS Pro. There's a ton of info if you search for any of these 3 types. I prefer EI since I don't mind just dry dosing my tanks. Remember to do regular water changes according to your fert regimen requirements.

4. Good CO2 diffusion - for a small tank like yours try this one, assuming you're running DIY yeast CO2. Or if money's not an issue, you can just jump right into pressurized CO2. 

5. A nutrient rich substrate is always beneficial, but not totally necessary to grow most plants if you're dosing ferts. The harder plants to grow can be very picky but you'll tackle those obstacle when you get to them. 

After you've done all the above, you should be well on your way to getting some decent plant growth. Have fun!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Pretty good start, but will you be keeping the Convicts? Because four adult Convicts are way to much for your 10g. I was really stupid when I got mine, but now I know that six, 3-4in adult convicts is over the limit for a 20g. Good luck!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

So this is an update following the one on 9/7/2009. 

Dosing dry fertilizers with EI method, my HC still did not respond and kept melting. So I started to wonder maybe the lighting and/or the CO2 level were causing the problems. 

The lighting section here in TPT had definitely helped a lot. It did seem like a good 20" lighting fixture was hard to come by and only a few options were available -> especially when I did not want to shell out too much money on lighting fixture... You know, I didn't really know that the equipments were THAT expensive... I bought my tank for $5 and initially, I thought my Aqueon Deluxe Hood ($30) was expensive already... If you know what I mean... Left_C has really helped a lot for this. After reading all his posts about lighting, I was pretty much set to get the Current Satellite 1x40w PC for $60 from BigAl's. Been waiting and waiting... and it always appear OOS, and eventually, I was told that the whole line of Satellite was discontinued... I was then debating between the Coralife Aqualight 1x28w ($45) and the Catalina 1x36w PC fixture ($60) for a little bit, until I saw someone with a 24" fixture hung over a 10g tank. I had never thought of that before and there were quite a few more options for 24" fixture, especially the T5HO ones. So after some asking around, I have decided to get the Current Nova Extreme T5HOx2 2x24w Freshwater fixture for a good $55. Thanks to Left_C, mizu-chan, and ddtran46 for all your advice~!!! 

My little nano CO2 ceramic diffuser arrived and I was pretty amazed by its ability to mist the CO2, ONLY for the first three days until some white fuzzy stuff clogged the ceramic disc... I guess my diffuser wasn't made well in the first place because the bubbles only came out from the left half of the ceramic disc; and after 3 days, the bubbles only came out at 2-3 "pores" and the bubbles were much bigger...... So I looked around here in the DIY section and it seemed like it was from the yeast solution. I had tried using another bottle to "wash" the bubbles but it never really helped... Another problem with the CO2 diffuser for me was that I could only keep a CO2 level at around 10-15ppm, from the KH and pH readings (I know this ain't perfect, I am still waiting on the drop checker). So I decided to make myself a CO2 reactor using a Rio+ 600 powerhead and a gravel filter. 


I got a gravel vacuum with the smallest diameter










Rio+ 600 powerhead came with more connectors than I could make use of, the best one being the airline intake. No drilling necessary~!!
























DIY CO2 reactor in action











The KH and pH readings suggest a CO2 level of ~18-20ppm. Humm.... I am wondering whether 30ppm could be achieved with DIY CO2 and HOB filter... If you had any comment or recommendation about DIY CO2 reactor (nothing inline because I only have a HOB filter), please let me know!! Thanks!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Even one convict is way too much for that tank. They get 6 inches long at maturity, and pretty aggressive. They will start killing each other very soon, or your water will be so bad that it will kill all of them.

And a lot of people get told that they need fish to cycle a tank, but you don't. You can do a fishless cycle by just setting up the tank and 'feeding' it with fish food as though there were fish in it. You can also drop a little bit of raw fish from the grocery store in there (or shrimp, I guess). Cycling with fish is pretty cruel to the fish; you are giving them a poison bath that will at best damage them, but probably end up killing them. 

I would recommend taking the convicts back where you got them as soon as you can, and get something more suitable for that size tank. (once it is cycled, of course!)


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ariel301 said:


> Even one convict is way too much for that tank. They get 6 inches long at maturity, and pretty aggressive. They will start killing each other very soon, or your water will be so bad that it will kill all of them.
> 
> And a lot of people get told that they need fish to cycle a tank, but you don't. You can do a fishless cycle by just setting up the tank and 'feeding' it with fish food as though there were fish in it. You can also drop a little bit of raw fish from the grocery store in there (or shrimp, I guess). Cycling with fish is pretty cruel to the fish; you are giving them a poison bath that will at best damage them, but probably end up killing them.
> 
> I would recommend taking the convicts back where you got them as soon as you can, and get something more suitable for that size tank. (once it is cycled, of course!)





No, I did not keep the convicts. I just borrowed them for the first 4 weeks to help cycle the tank, of course with constant monitor of the water parameter. They were small and seemed ok, and still thriving in my cousin's tanks now.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

10/9/2009

Tank: 10g
Lighting: 2x24w Current USA Nova Extreme T5HO - 10,000K + pink freshwater bulbs
Filter: Marineland Penguin 100
Hardscape: Malaysian driftwood
Substrate: Inert aquarium gravel
CO2: DIY

Fauna:
3 x Guppies
1 x Oto
1 x Ghost Shrimp

Flora:
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Echinodorus "Rubin"
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hygrophila difformis



FTS










FTS on 10/24/2009











So pretty much everything is set up. Just hope that I could get some good plants here and fill in the tank. Anyone wants to trade some plants with me? I got some laboratory grade 4dKH solutions as well.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

How is your HC doing now that you have the T5 on it? Mine is also not looking so hot under two stock 5200k light. I was planning on doing the same thing if it wasn't going to be to much light for it.
Looking good though!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Green024 said:


> How is your HC doing now that you have the T5 on it? Mine is also not looking so hot under two stock 5200k light. I was planning on doing the same thing if it wasn't going to be to much light for it.
> Looking good though!





What's your CO2 level. It seems like turning UP CO2 has a bigger effect. Try that first and wait for some time to see how your HC responds. It's hard to tell the difference as HC grows pretty slowly at first. If your HC is not melting, that's already a good sign.

From what I read, lighting is not THE factor affecting HC's growth. So I will try playing around with your CO2 for now.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Don't understand you diffuser. What is the white item on the bottom of the tank? Where is the output?


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hilde said:


> Don't understand you diffuser. What is the white item on the bottom of the tank? Where is the output?



I copied the diffuser idea from here.


----------



## soutrunix (Nov 4, 2009)

Good work !
Very cool, looking great so far. Keep going, I wanna see it finished!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

11/16/2009

Been adding plants to my tank these past 2 weeks. The weather hasn't always been good here in Cleveland, and some of the plants I received from other members have unfortunately melted. Some survived better than the others, while some just disappeared... oh well...

Flora:
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hygrophila difformis
Cabomba furcata
Lindernia rotundifolia 'variegated'
Elatine triandra
Micranthemum umbrosum
Heminathus micranthemoides
Bacopa caroliniana
Ludwigia repens
Rotala rotundifolia
Limnophila sessiliflora
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Potamogeton gayi



FTS, hope that those 2-3 surviving stems of Elatine triandra (right corner) could make it.










HC has spread a little more... growing HC in plain aquarium gravel is really slow... just hope it works~










The plants hiding behind the DW, hope these surviving stems will revive...










Some help needed, is GDA a norm and unavoidable, or is it just me getting it? Anyone having a suggestion or two on how to keep GDA under control? I use a sponge to wipe the glass clean every Sunday before WC... this is what it looks like before i took the FTS...











I am wondering how the tank will look when the plants fill in more. I have always wanted more Rotala's (ex: sp green, colorata, vietnam...) I guess it will not be until the spring time. In the meantime, I will just play around with the plants I have now.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

No one wants to comment on the algae issue? Haha, I guess no one reads this thread. Oh well... I will do some research on the matter after my exam then...

So, just got some shrimps from greenisgood. Some of the TINY baby shrimps seem to be of high grade, let's see how they turn out as they get bigger.






























ps: just finished reading F22's thread about his riparium between study break... wow... (speechless)... who closed the thread I wonder? By the way, if anyone is reading this, what do you suggest to cover the filter intake? I saw some Hagen sponge being used from other members' journal... I probably will do some more research after the exam, THE DAY before Thanksgiving....

I guess I will go back to study now -> amino acid metabolism... beast...


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

OOOoooo!! I really like those shrimp & your tank is looking GREAT! 

10's are alot of fun to play with! I can't wait until mine is where I want it, but it's taking some time...

Kenny


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

That algae looks more like GSA to me. Is it hard to scrub off, or does it rub off easily?

Sponge filters or some sort of sock can be used to prevent shrimp from being inhaled by the filter. I believe some people use pantihoes.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL CRS! But aren't you worried that the Guppies will eat the babies?

If you don't see circles of algae a couple of millimeters in diameter (like this), then its most likely GDA. GDA is really easy to scrub off, but GSA is really hard to get off.

Nerite Snails help with brown algae and GDA IME.

EDIT: In regards to your question about F22's thread...there was literally 5 1/2 pages of arguments/disagreements, and the mods don't like conflicts anywhere.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

demonbreedr16 said:


> OOOoooo!! I really like those shrimp & your tank is looking GREAT!
> 
> 10's are alot of fun to play with! I can't wait until mine is where I want it, but it's taking some time...
> 
> Kenny



Thanks. I got the shrimps from greenisgood. 
It has been a lot of fun, especially as this is my first tank. 




AzFishKid said:


> That algae looks more like GSA to me. Is it hard to scrub off, or does it rub off easily?
> 
> Sponge filters or some sort of sock can be used to prevent shrimp from being inhaled by the filter. I believe some people use pantihoes.



There are both GDA and GSA, but mostly GDA. They are not that hard to remove, with GSA being a little harder. But are they ALWAYS there? Do you guys, planted tank pro, have them as well, or is it just found on newb's tank?

I just asked Niptek and he suggested this from ebay. Seems like it will work. The catch is that it takes 4 weeks to ship, so I guess I will try to find something local first.




ZooTycoonMaster said:


> BEAUTIFUL CRS! But aren't you worried that the Guppies will eat the babies?
> 
> If you don't see circles of algae a couple of millimeters in diameter (like this), then its most likely GDA. GDA is really easy to scrub off, but GSA is really hard to get off.
> 
> ...


Do you have GDA and GSA as well? Are they common to every tank???
My LFS has some of them for cheap, but right now, I kinda like the look of a snail-free tanks. And I am also afraid that the big nerite snails will tear my already delicate HC apart. Will they really be a problem???

Haha, I have read the whole thread during my study break... I have not seen a journal thread so full of arguments/disagreements.... oh well, I just wish that his turtles and fish will be OK............


EDIT: yes, I am afraid that the beautiful baby CRSs will be guppy's meal.. I am not sure what to do yet. The BEAUTIFUL baby CRS will stay in the breeder tank for now, until at least they are big enough.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, you could always put the guppies in the breeder box, ROFL, let the shrimps take over! ROFL J/K

PS. don't get me started on f22's thread...I had a severe argument with his "friend" as well. It was a big mess...but anyways....

I'm sorry about your algae!

Some has popped up in my 10 & it's driving me batty to look at and yet, I can't touch the tanks...

As for good snails for eating it, my Ramshorn Snails LOVE it and polish things that have it + they don't mess up my HC...my worst enemy is BBA. It's the worst algae E-V-E-R "NOTHING* can kill! lol


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nerites are very gentle and quite small (they vary between types). I find they spend most of their time on the driftwood/leafy plants/glass than on the substrate, so I would think your HC wouldn't be tugged loose by them.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

justin182 said:


> Do you have GDA and GSA as well? Are they common to every tank???
> My LFS has some of them for cheap, but right now, I kinda like the look of a snail-free tanks. And I am also afraid that the big nerite snails will tear my already delicate HC apart. Will they really be a problem???
> 
> Haha, I have read the whole thread during my study break... I have not seen a journal thread so full of arguments/disagreements.... oh well, I just wish that his turtles and fish will be OK............
> ...


Yes, I have had GSA/GDA in my previous tank, and I think I have it in my tank now. GDA is caused by low CO2/nutrient levels, and is common in new tanks. GSA is caused by low phosphate levels and sometimes low CO2 levels. So essentially they're caused by the same thing.

I have some plants that are just starting to root, and the Nerites haven't uprooted it (and I know for a fact that they crawl over the plants daily).

Do you have another (cycled) tank that you can put the guppies in? Or at least some moss to put in the current tank to let the shrimp hide in.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have not updated this thread for a LONG time, mainly because I kinda lost interest when my CRS began to die one by one... So those are the last pictures of my CRS... Maybe I did not feed enough (I was afraid that too much feeding would pollute the water)? Maybe my water parameter was not good enough (too high kH, and fluctuating diy CO2 and pH)? Maybe it was from the fertilizers?

Very frustrating... but I will be back, CRS... next time, you will be in a much better tank...

So I moved the best looking F2 male and two F2 female guppies back to this tank and began the breeding again. The rest of the F2 guppies and the original three F1 guppies were traded in to LFS. Something spectacular happened, one of the two F2 females guppies dropped 9 albinos out of the 30 frys. So, the F2 male and this F2 female are heterozygous for albinism. Very lucky, considering that the F1 male and F1 female were both normal, and all of their frys were normal. I am guessing that one of those F1 was homozygous normal, while the other one was heterozygous for albinism. I would not have been able to get an albino fry if any of the fish (F1, F2) I chose was not heterozygous... remember that I got my F1 from Petco... Lucky?

The albinos are in a separate breeding cage. It is obvious that they don't see well as they swim and eat differently from the other frys. The lack of melanin does cause the light to scatter inside their eyeballs. So, I put a piece of paper over the top and it seems to help them see better. Contrary to what some other says, it seems like they just grow as fast as the other normal frys. It has been 2 weeks, and two of the albinos are actually bigger than the normal ones... good genes i guess??? Hopefully, they will have nice caudal fins!! We will see in 2 months.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Haven't updated this thread for a long time... Just took down and re-set up the tank about 2 months ago when I moved. Did the same thing last week when I moved back... It's lucky that mine is just a small 10 gallon tank, otherwise, it would have been much more difficult. Hopefully, I could get settled down next year and get a bigger tank with better equipment~!!

So, I just did a re-scaped and added two Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form' and some supposedly emersed-grown Rotala wallichii, well, at least that's what I was told at the LFS. They were all pale green when I first put them into the tank. After two days, the new leaves from the top does change the color, but the leaf shapes still differ from the usual look. Not sure whether it is really THE Rotala wallichii. I guess I will just have to wait and see how they turn out. I took out the wood since it is just taking up too much space, I think. I haven't decided whether I will get some smaller driftwood in there yet. So now, I am kinda testing how the tank will look with lots of plants in it. It does seem a little empty right now, but well, we will see how it will end up as the plants fills in more.











Emersed Rotala wallichii (two days ago)???









Emersed Rotala wallichii (today)???










The baby guppies are getting bigger but still need a month or two to show their fins. Hopefully, they will have better fin size and shape than their fathers!!!



















My oto is busy cleaning the substrate!!!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Stunning! I can't wait to get my plants now that I am looking at your tank.  What kind of guppies are those? I love red colored fish!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

hows the tank justin?


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

So after a long break, it's time to update again... :icon_redf 

I switched out the substrate with a bag of Eco-Complete 3 days ago. It was late, so I left the plants in a bucket, just put all the fish and the single Amano shrimp back into the tank and went to sleep. Woke up the next day and couldn't find the Amano shrimp anywhere. I thought that the Amano might have just climbed out of the tank out of stress...:icon_frow But the weird thing is that I couldn't find it or its carcass anywhere on the floor (a ninja shrimp dying somewhere ) So, I just put the plants in without more looking. Woke up today and you know what, the shrimp appeared inside the tank again... A true ninja~!!

Oh by the way, I added a few new plants. Really happy to see HC in my tank again.




























Some grains of the Eco Complete are just HUGE, the biggest one I saw is like 1 inch long... I broke up that piece with a HAMMER :angryfire You can clearly see that the smallest grains are different from the other bigger ones. They are deep black, while the bigger ones are greyish black. But overall, it looks good, and I'm sure it will grow plants better than the inert gravels roud:


















Ninja Amano (pictures taken before I switched out the substrate),









What you staring at :angryfire,


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I freaking love you black guppies! Those are def on my wtb list


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow nice growth dude =) really getting lush there


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

im just starting too =) good job


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice tank. I want to see it again once the HC fills in a bit better.

Just curious, where are you from in the Cleveland area? I am currently in Columbus for school, but I am from the Cleveland area. Depending on your location, I likely have some LFS reccomendations.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

problemman said:


> I freaking love you black guppies! Those are def on my wtb list


I have not put the male and female together yet. But if they have babies later, maybe we could trade?? Would love to get some of your plants, especially... you know which I'm talking about.




.Mko. said:


> Wow nice growth dude =) really getting lush there


Love your tank's natural look too!!!




Armonious said:


> Nice tank. I want to see it again once the HC fills in a bit better.
> 
> Just curious, where are you from in the Cleveland area? I am currently in Columbus for school, but I am from the Cleveland area. Depending on your location, I likely have some LFS reccomendations.


Thanks. RMS is pretty much the only store I visit here~!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

justin182 said:


> I have not put the male and female together yet. But if they have babies later, maybe we could trade?? Would love to get some of your plants, especially... you know which I'm talking about


That would be?


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ludwigia senegalensis of course. Still remember my comment on your 75g tank, lol :biggrin:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh I was figuring the downoi lol


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

That 10 gallon is looking great!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow great 10 gallon. This is why I like these journal threads too. It shows the development. You tried different things and found what worked and what didn't work. Now, with all the knowledge you have, you have a fantastic looking planted tank.

I'm not a big fan of guppies but the black ones and the albino ones are pretty cool. That is very lucky that you were able to get albino ones expectantly.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

awesome journal. have you thought about sloping the substrate more? idk exactly which areas, but back when the DW was there, the back right area woulda looked real nice with a big slope.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

The tank has been in a 'rehab' mode after about a month of neglect... Well, I was away and asked my gf to take care of the tank, but I guess my instruction so to speak wasn't that clear maybe! So, some plants died, and a few HOLES to fill... 

Oh well, maybe it's time to try a few other plants, let me know if you wanna help fill the holes in my tank!


----------

